
Xcerion: A YouOS Competitor startup - domp
http://gigaom.com/2007/03/31/xcerion/
======
pg
That name will not help them.

~~~
domp
I agree. The name doesn't really give you a sense of what the service will be.
I hold a strong belief that a company name is crucial. It should be simple and
memorable.

------
ced
Look at the screenshots. They are trying to build an OS and a whole office
suite at the same time. Why don't they leverage existing web 2.0 apps?

Has anyone tried to implement X11 on the web?

------
mattculbreth
XML-based? Hmm.

